
Ask HN: Reliable scraper service that returns title, image, blurb for given url? - thinkloop
I would like to show relevant information like: primary image, title, blurb, video embed, etc., for links my users submit - similar to how chat services like WhatsApp, Messenger, etc., do when a url is pasted into the chat.<p>Are there any reliable services that provide this?
======
lomutinaci
I found one which works most of the time and helps specially with the
captchas, have you tried proxycrawl?

------
nyuszika7h
These chat services usually extract the info from OpenGraph tags:
[https://ogp.me/](https://ogp.me/)

------
buboard
I m not sure how doable it is to do it reliably. Some services, e.g.
cloudflare block scrapers like cURL and redirect to a captcha page or enable
javascript "Attention Required" page . It seems owners of these sites need to
explicitly enable the scraper by IP! This pretty much precludes a link
previewer from working reliably, and cloudflare is used by A LOT of sites
these days

[https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/217720788-T...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/217720788-Troubleshooting-issues-sharing-to-Facebook)

